# 63 Blue Traveler 3 speed



## phantom (Jul 10, 2022)

Not usually what I spend time on, 20" frame a  little too big for me. All original except I used two front fenders. Cut them both and mounted the rear one backwards. I like the bobbed look. Rides perfect.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2022)

Jeeze that's clean! Those pedals are worth a Benjiman.  😜


----------



## phantom (Jul 10, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Jeeze that's clean! Those pedals are worth a Benjiman.  😜



Thanks....yep, just sold a pair to Paul, but he got the cousin deal😄. I'm sure this one will hit local CL after I admire it for a few days.


----------



## phantom (Jul 20, 2022)

This is what the white/blue head badge @Hoagie57 sent me is going on.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jul 20, 2022)

Super @ least it's going on one really nice clean bike. Looks like it'll match perfectly 🤩  👍


----------

